# Flamingo Bights



## Guest (Jul 9, 2007)

Great report. You did much better than we did :-[


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

That's because I'm a better angler than you...  ;D

just kidding...


----------



## Lil_Tate (Dec 18, 2006)

great pics..
nice goin'


----------

